# ✧･ﾟ: *✧･ﾟ[Massive Giveaway Event]･ﾟ✧*:･ﾟ✧ [FULL]



## Leann (May 7, 2020)

✧･ﾟ: *✧･ﾟ[Massive Giveaway Event]･ﾟ✧*:･ﾟ✧





Hello! As a *Thank You* to this wonderful community, and everyone here that has helped me with this game I am hosting a massive giveaway (my first time, so bare with me)!
No tips are necessary, but if you feel inclined to leave tips, *Bells* are always appreciated! This will go towards ordering the item for the lucky winner!

*Rules:*
Will let a total of *15 people* enter in *groups of three *(five groups). Leave a comment below *with your in-game username and island name*.
Do not use the "-" button to leave. *Leave through the airport please! *(Type "Airport" if you read and understand this rule)
Be careful of the flowers! (Type "Flowers" if you read and understand this rule)
*Take only TWO gift wrapped items. * Gift-wrapped items are catalog items. (Type "Only Two" if you read and understand this rule)
Take any clothing items. (Type "Free Clothes" if you read and understand this rule)
If you take a DIY, please leave a DIY. (Type "Take One Leave One" if you read and understand this rule)
*You must wait for all three participants* to arrive in your group. (Type "Waiting is Caring" if you read and understand this rule)
*I will force quit and end* if I find anyone breaking the rules, and the event will end for everyone.
I will message you before to double check you are still online.
*I will skip those that did not read the rules. 

Additional Bonus:*
Please leave a short message with your *Bell Tree Forum Name* on the bulletin board by the resident services building.
I will choose *ONE lucky winner* who can *revisit* my island and *pick any catalog-able item* they see on my island to be *mailed to them.

Winner for the Additional Bonus will be announced here: Daisy189 , Bloobloop*
It was very difficult picking a winner, because *I loved everyone's messages*!
Since it was so difficult, *we ended up with TWO winners*! (Anymore and I would be bankrupt haha)

I will ask for your friend code, and invite you guys to my island. You can each pick 1 of any catalog-able item you see, to be mailed to you.

*Bloobloop picked:*






*Daisy189 picked:*






*Hidden Gift-Wrapped Items include: *
Nook Mile Tickets
Golden Nuggets
Golden Tools
Televisions
Candy Machines
Plus more catalog items


----------



## animalcrossing_Ari (May 7, 2020)

May I visit?
In game name: Ari
Island name:uwu
Airport
Flowers
Only two
Free clothes
Take one leave one
Waiting is caring


----------



## Daisy189 (May 7, 2020)

Hello, I would love to stop by and thank you for doing this : )
IGN: Daisy
Town: Hedonia
Airport, flowers, only two, free clothes, take one leave one, waiting is caring


----------



## Lavaliers (May 7, 2020)

Hi! I'd love to visit as well 
IGN: Jazlyn
Island name: Fiore
Airport
Flowers
Only two
Free clothes
Take one leave one
Waiting is caring


----------



## crescenthio (May 7, 2020)

I'd love to join and visit!

IGN: Felisha
Island name: Nae Seom

Airport
Flowers
Only Two
Free Clothes
Take One Leave One
Waiting is caring


----------



## ~Kilza~ (May 7, 2020)

Hey, I'd like to come by! There's not really an elegant way of fitting airport, flowers, only two, free clothes, take one leave one and waiting is caring into a sentence, so, uh, yeah. ~Kilza~ from Vasisland


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 7, 2020)

IGN: Suds
Island name: Splash
Airport
Flowers
Only two
Free clothes
Take one leave one
Waiting is caring


----------



## Polilla (May 7, 2020)

May I come Please? Im Polillita from CoqitoAzul 
Airport, flowers, only two, free clothes, take one leave one, waiting is caring.

thanks


----------



## Leann (May 7, 2020)

Group one is Lavaliers / Daisy189 / AnimalCrossing_Ari


----------



## Bloobloop (May 7, 2020)

i'd love to visit! 

In game name: Emily
Island name: Seoul

Airport
Flowers
Only two
Free clothes
Take one leave one
Waiting is caring


----------



## Trilliboo (May 7, 2020)

I'd love to swing by please! 
 IGN: Frankuwu
Island: NookExotic 

Airport
Flowers
Only two
Free clothes
Take one leave one
Waiting is caring


----------



## frogjail (May 7, 2020)

i'd love to stop by!! 
ign: holly
island: fishbone 

airport
flowers
only two
free clothes
take one leave one
waiting is caring


----------



## pomponjj (May 7, 2020)

I'd love to come by!
IGN: JJ
Island name: Pompon
Airport, flowers, only two, free clothes, take one leave one, waiting is caring ^-^


----------



## SourDeez (May 7, 2020)

May I pls visit this is great
IGN SourDeez
Island SourLànd
Airport
Flowers
Only Two
Free clothes
Take one leave one
Waiting is caring


----------



## LilPimpsMama (May 7, 2020)

Can I stop by too pls?

Queenie from Lipsoule

Airport
Flowers 
Only Two
Free Clothes 
Take One Leave One
Waiting is Caring


----------



## Sosisa (May 7, 2020)

Would love to participate
Sosisa from Sausagland

Airport
Flowers 
Only Two
Free Clothes 
Take One Leave One
Waiting is Caring


----------



## Leann (May 7, 2020)

Group two is: crescenthio / ~kilza~ / sudsofsplash


----------



## sunny-val (May 7, 2020)

I'd love to join this!
Valerie from Honeydew

Airport
Flowers
Only two
Free clothes
Take one leave one
Waiting is caring


----------



## animal_hunter (May 7, 2020)

IGN: Patchy
Town: Tamago
Airport, flowers, only two, free clothes, take one leave one, waiting is caring


----------



## Leann (May 7, 2020)

Group Three is: Polilla / Bloobloop / Trilliboo


----------



## Bandit_2 (May 7, 2020)

Would love to participate if this is still active 
IGN: Kayla 
Town: Phthalo 
Airport
Flowers
Only two
Free clothes
Take one leave one
Waiting is caring


----------



## Leann (May 7, 2020)

Group Four is: Frogjail / pomponjj / Sourdeez

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020


Group five is: Lilpimpsmama / Sunny-val / animal_hunter

Sadly Sosisa cannot come due to connection issues. Their position is given to animal_hunter.


----------



## Leann (May 7, 2020)

That is the last and final group ^-^ Thanks everyone, and I hope you all have fun ^-^

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020

*Winner for the Additional Bonus will be announced here: Daisy189 , Bloobloop*
It was very difficult picking a winner, because *I loved everyone's messages*!
Since it was so difficult, *we ended up with TWO winners*! (Anymore and I would be bankrupt haha)

I will ask for your friend code, and invite you guys to my island. You can each pick 1 of any catalog-able item you see, to be mailed to you.


----------



## Bloobloop (May 7, 2020)

thank you so much for hosting this! i got a gold nugget and NMT from my surprise gift and tysm for the elaborate kimono stand! it's gonna look great in my bathhouse <3 tysm for hosting again!


----------



## Daisy189 (May 7, 2020)

Thank you for having me and doing this great giveaway for so many people 
I'm so happy I won and got the table with cloth!
It will be great for my café! It was fun to participate, make you a cute little drawing and see your beautiful town.


----------

